# Ot Gas!!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I remember thinking it was expensive at $1.50 :drunk:. Won't see that again. I'm glad my slot cars don't run on gas, can you immagine. I know I shouldn't complain cause some have to pay a lot more than I do. It's starting to effect the collector car hobby. I've been to a few auto parts swap meets lately and everybody is talking about gas mileage. My brother said when they come out with an alternative fuel source gas will be cheap. I think it will become a frowned upon product environmentally speaking and go through the roof price wise.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

It just ticks me off to hear and experience the increase in gas prices because of various reasons that have no validity. Then hear the executive of some oil company tell me about their quarterly profits and then the million of dollars of bonuses/stock options they're getting. Thanks big oil for doing your part for the United States. Really appreciate your concern and effort. THANKS. Okay, I'm done. :freak: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just saw the news a little while ago 3.09 in our neck of the woods.
I really should look into a motorcycle to get me to and from work. (at least on the nice days).


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I just saw the news a little while ago 3.09 in our neck of the woods.
> I really should look into a motorcycle to get me to and from work. (at least on the nice days).


 $3.26 for regular tonight in Milwaukee...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

3.00 in saintPaul MN


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

3.59 US = 1US Gal. up here in Winnipeg, Canada


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I paid $2.75 for 93 octane this morning, it was up to $2.78 this evening when I drive by on the way home.
Maybe we all should start riding bicycles to work( I've done it several times this summer) though at the moment with my asthma acting up it probably wouldn't be such a great idea.


Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

In Bloomington In it is now 3.69 for regular and 3.89 for 92 octane. Oil companies were already saying profits were up 33% this year. It will go up this quarter. 

Anyone remember when the oil companies were deregulated? They said the competition would find more domestic sources and lower prices. Yeah right.
Then came the windfall profits tax and higher and higher prices.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Gas $$*

Today at a Local BP Station In Brooklyn it was $3.09 for Hi-test 93, $2.98 for 89 & $2.89 for 87 which is what I use.Since I use the Subway for a short commute I may consider looking into buyin a big Lincoln Navigator or other SUV as they will be dirt cheap if gas goes to over $4+ per gallon !  

Neal :dude:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

gas is three bucks even here as of this evening in oklahoma


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

2.99 here in Texas now...Ouch sorry the gouging keeps pinching me.....


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Car theft will go up just for gasoline alone .


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It's just total bullshit that we have to be subjected to this farce. :freak:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Aside from the other factors driving up the price of oil, the news had some photos of drilling rigs in the Gulf of Mexico that were hit by Katrina. One broke away from it's moorings and ran adrift onto a beach front. Another was totally destroyed and another was shown stuck under a bridge miles away from it's original location!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Regular starting at $3.43 up to $3.79 for the high test. Gonna need a locking gas cap. :freak: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Regular starting at $3.43 up to $3.79 for the high test. Gonna need a locking gas cap. :freak: rr



And a Pistol.... I filled up at 2.88 today drove across to the bank to pay the bills and came out and the last cheap gas in town went up to 2.99.. and hes ussually about 3-4 cents cheaper even QT and Racetrack where already over 3 bucks...


Dave


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I was at the Gas Station today and you can just Feel the Tension. People have had it with being RAPED by the Oil Industry/Government.


$3.29 here in Ephrata, Pa, South Central Pa.
Somethings Gotta Give.

You think the Gov't could repeal the Gas Tax for the short term.

A reporter Asked King George today to ask His Friends in the Oil Industry to cut back their Profits and his response was "I'll ask them to donate the Profit to the releif effort."

So it is better to take/gouge from the Working Man and let the Big Business take the Write Off. 
What else should we expect?

Thanks,
Disgusted Keith


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

1970's all over again...wooohoooo...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Pomfish, King George did something better by getting rid of the boutique blend requirements temporarly and it should help out a little bit. I live in Wisconsin, the state was talking about bringing our state gas tax in line with most states by dropping it to 15 cents instead of 37...(of coarse they won't) We have a gas tax higher than the feds and almost every other state... saw $3.39 at some stations and I've heard $3.59 in Milwaukee.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

rodstrguy said:


> Pomfish, King George did something better by getting rid of the boutique blend requirements temporarly and it should help out a little bit. I live in Wisconsin, the state was talking about bringing our state gas tax in line with most states by dropping it to 15 cents instead of 37...(of coarse they won't) We have a gas tax higher than the feds and almost every other state... saw $3.39 at some stations and I've heard $3.59 in Milwaukee.



That will help, Our Gas Tax here is close to $.50 per gallon. Hopefully our Govenor (Rendell)(Bum) will make a temp. tax repeal happen, but I will Believe it when I see it.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Price progression*

Yesterday I walked back home from the train station from work past the Gas Station my grandfather owned at one time & where my father worked many years.It is now a BP station.Premium was $3.09 per gallon.This morning,walking to the station to take the train to work,It was $3.29.Walking back home it was $3.45 for premium & $3.25 for regular. Once home I jumped in my Volvo & hightailed it to my favorite gas Station-A Sunoco.It was $3.19 for 87 octane.Figured it was best to do this before it could go to $4.00+ by end of week.

:dude: Neal


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

I remember when gas prices got up a blistering 2.50 a gallon about 5 years ago and we had state reps for Illinois SCREAMING inquiry (like those do any good as by the time they start investigating the prices miraculously came back down..Gee then they couldn't find anything wrong..lol).. I wish SOMEONE in the State or Federal government would raise a voice to this, yknow?But not even a whimper.... Chris Rock said it best on Real Time with Bill Mahar the other night 'There's going to be a riot if gas prices hit $3'! Im telling you everyone should drive to Washington and park their cars on the streets and make the whole city one big damn parking lot!
Apparently the Senators and Congressmen are getting free gas from the Oil Industry lobbyists as well as their brib*...err....'Campaign contributions' 

Plus I love how anything can cause Gas prices to Rise (The hurricane non withstanding)..I swear these guys have an Oil Refinery 'problem' everytime they want to Hike oil....
There excuse for not building new refineries? 'It would take up to ten years to build one' ... Too bad those jags have been using that excuse for about-ohhhh- TEN Years now!
What a crock!!!

But I guess since people love to buy their Luxury SUV's and Big fat-assed Escalades we are stuck where we are at now...(Im also tired of seeing People who are about 5'nothing -on a good day-trying to park there behemoths-which they have no business driving- in the grocery store parking lot..It would be nice to make these people have to take a specific driving test to get a license to drive these specific wastes of space! Cause I know that they sure as heck cannot drive them.But..alas.. that is another rant)

Im telling you I Pray for the day something like what happen to the Tobacco industry happens to the petrolium industry and an Insider produces a document on how to get prices to rise(in this case).. Then watch the carnage ensue... I whouldn't mind seeing Dogs, torches, and seige towers at the Oil Companies doors..lol

Sigh...Im done...


----------



## sloslotter (Sep 2, 2005)

All I can say is its alot. Too much for sure.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

was 3.00 yesterday down the block. I am off to work now and afraid to look. When I look I get pi$$ed off. Not a good way to start a day, right?
Mad Matt, I agree.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

At least Thunder Oil for my TJETS is stable  I watch gas go from 2.49 to 2.78 to 2.89 all in one day and 2.99 the next morning. Time to start riding the bus

Roger Corrie


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Was $3.09 yesterday morning... cost me $31 to get half a tank. When I left work last night it was $3.25.... Can't wait to see what the price is going to be in a month... 

Jeff


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Maybe people will realize the problem we have is all the tree huggers and not the oil companies. There has not been a new refinery in the U.S. in almost 30 years! Why, because of the enviornmentalists and all the not in my backyard types... I say fill in New Orleans (below sea level... not the best place to build a city) and put up a huge refinery there...


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

At the same BP it is now $3.45 for reg. & $3.65 for premium.


Neal


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
Here in Daytona USA, its anywhere between $3.29 to $3.69 for regular. 
It cost me $51.35 to fill my 91 Buick Roadmaster wagon tonite, and it had almost 1/4 tank left!  

Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dropped from 2.99 to 2.76 over night!.......hope it keeps going!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Gas in Elkhart, Indiana went to $3.29 for 87 octane then back down to $2.99 for 87 octane in 2 days. Here is an idea. Everyone of us that drives has to buy gas. Fine! Buy your gas at these stations and convenience stores AND NOTHING ELESE! No pop, no coffee, no candy, no food, no lottery tickets, no ciggarettes, NO NOTHING ELESE BUT GAS! These places don't stay in business buy selling gas. The oil companies get the profit. The stations and convenience stores recieve very little profit from gas. It's the other stuff they sell that keeps them afloat. If everyone of us that buys gas did this then it will travel up the ladder and the oil companies will have to do one of two options, 1. Share the profit of gas with the station or convenience store. 2. Lower fuel prices to get people to start buying the other stuff they sell. We as consumers need to do this and stick together. I'll give you an example of what happened several years ago. A Tampon company, (YES A TAMPON COMPANY) lowered the amount of tampons it put in a package. But the price stayed the same. Women caught on to it and quit buying that company's tampon. The result was that that company nearly went bankrupt and they went back to the original number of tampons in a package. This report was on ABC's 20/20. We have the power as consumers, It's time we use it. Randy.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

you know i never thought about that and your right 
i think we should do it


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree, mind you Gas went from a high of 3.18 here back down to 2.88 today will be interesting to see what Mondays price is.. everyone will need to get home from the Long weekend and if it goes up thats definatliy fragrant price gouging. ( and the Fragrance smells a lot like a cows rear end)


Coach


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I just sunk to a new...high???*

Paid 3.39 per gallon yesterday. Went up 10 cents overnight and now it's 3.49 (93 octane). Freakin pirates. Do I need mention the gasoline we're buying now has already been processed... before the hurricane!!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

its going to go up until after monday at least they have always raised prices before a holladay and it isnt going to change


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

This just in: "OPEC nation Kuwait is donating $500 million worth of oil products and other humanitarian aid to its ally the United States to ease the impact of Hurricane Katrina, state news agency KUNA reported on Sunday. 


"The humanitarian aid is oil products that the devastated (U.S.) states need in these circumstances, plus other humanitarian aid to lessen the devastation these three states have been subjected to," Energy Minister Sheikh Ahmad al-Fahd al-Sabah told KUNA.

Sheikh Ahmad said the gesture was a duty toward a friend by the tiny Gulf Arab state which was liberated in 1991 by a U.S.-led multinational coalition from seven months of occupation by Iraq.

The minister, who is also the OPEC chief, was speaking after the weekly meeting of the Council of Ministers. Tiny Kuwait controls nearly a tenth of global petroleum reserves. "

NOW, What do you think the Oil Companies excuse will be now? Im guessing it will be 'refinery capacity' issues...lol..That is of course if the US doesn't just stockpile it all into their emergency inventory...
Im just glad for the outshowing of support for us..especially by the Oil Producing countries


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> Maybe people will realize the problem we have is all the tree huggers and not the oil companies. There has not been a new refinery in the U.S. in almost 30 years! Why, because of the enviornmentalists and all the not in my backyard types... I say fill in New Orleans (below sea level... not the best place to build a city) and put up a huge refinery there...


Wanna get a Tree Hugger's head to explode? When they come to your door to harass you about pollution (Which I agree is a problem, but until they banish lobbyists -Try to blame Bush, but I don't see Democrats coming to capital hill in Yugo's!-the pollution will stay here)
After they get done with their whole speech..
Ask how they got to your house..If they say anything Other than 'Walking', they they are hypocrites... Cause they are contributing to the 'Evil corporations' and to pollution to complain to you about..well..pollution.

Ask if they own a car.. cause while hybrids are better, it still takes manufactoring to create them..Meaning power is needed..meaning coal, nuclear energy, or oil is needed...
If they took a bus, it better be one of those Hydrogen powered ones...Even then the previous example covers that...
Also Ask if they use nothing but candles at home, and if they use AC..again hypocrites...lol
The Point being..We really are nothing but slaves to energy needs...
and we just cannot unplug the world

I do feel really bad for people in New Orleans,especially the elderly and the kids, as they really have no say where they live, nor the means to leave.But they are under sea level what did they think would happen?! These are the same people that will say they will rebuild..only to wonder why water is going through their living rooms in another few years...I pray that people, especially with Children, realize that it is not the best place to live and leave...Granted New Orleans might be a ghost town (or atlantis) but at least we won't see this suffering happen again in a few years.. I mean it looks like a bomb went off down there!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Tree huggers. Hmmmm. Maybe they could hug something that would return a hug like maybe a bear or lion. Hey AFXnut. If we quit buying the other stuff from the gas stations won't they start marking up the gas to make up the profit? Maybe not. Our station here was $3.29 for 87 til after I spent $40 for 12.125 gallons then it went to $2.99 later that day  . Watch out for Monday! Wanted to go to the US nationals in Indy this weekend, but after I saw that $3.29 we decided not to. When I bought that $40 (not worth) of gas the attandant said $40 or you could just pay with an arm, I asked for a saw.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just spent 41.00 topping off my tank.......3.15 a gallon, and the joint across the street was 3.26 (may I add with no one in line).
D**ks....I'mma gonna start skateboarding to work, lol.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> Hey AFXnut. If we quit buying the other stuff from the gas stations won't they start marking up the gas to make up the profit? Maybe not.
> The gas station or convenience wouldn't do that. Because the soda, candy, ciggarette companies would be taking a big hit and they could put pressure on the oil companies. Those sales are a nice profit for the stations and convenience stores not to mention the companies that supply them. Like I said it would take everyone of us that drives and buys gas in this country to do it. Think about all the stuff that those places sell and compare the prices to Wal-Mart, Meijer, Krogers, Winn-Dixie, and etc. They are any where from 30% to 150% higher at the gas stations and convenience stores. Take a regular size Hersheys Chocolate bar. Convenience store price is .79 cents to Wal-Mart's .44 cents. 55% higher at the Convenience Store. Just imagine how high they would have to raise the price of gas to make up the lost sales. Randy.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I think they should tear out the highways lay down some good solid heavy duty platic track, cut a slot in it and let us race to our destinations. and to top it all off power our wall warts with solor and wind power.. MAke OPEC think twice of trying to open my wallet any wider..(we could have 8 lanes.. Daves LAne, Hobby Talk lane , Others lane and Tjets lanes....)...WINK!


Coach


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd have to be in the T-Jet lane, because I'd enjoy watching some of you fast guys and gals fly buy me. Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Can I drive in the tjet lane too? :devil:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks like I will have to get working on my 1:1 scale oscar.....Hmmm....Turbotrain....Hmmm.....Tilty Nomad...now THAT'S the ticket! :roll:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> because of the enviornmentalists and all the not in my backyard types...


Okay... since all "backyards" are now fair game ... here's what I suggest: 

1) We put a massive petrochemical processing facility in Racine, WI. Racine is the obvious place for handling the soon to emerge Canadian tar sands oil once that operation starts going full bore.
2) Build a new nuclear power station (or two) adjacent to the Racine oil facility. Processing the tar sands is going to take a LOT of energy and why burn up your profits when you can use the clean and safe power from a couple of nearby nuclear plants to yank that pesky oil from those nasty sands.
3) Since the processing of tar sands will generate a lot of solid by-product, we'll need to dig a BIG hole to hold it all. No problem, we strip mine the entire southest corner of WI and then fill it in with the solid by-products. Since the hole will be very big, WI agrees to take all the radioactive waste from the eastern part of the US. Just throw it all in the hole - no problem.
4) Once the big hole around Racine is fairly level and the bubbly ooze cools down somewhat, pave over it all and install 8600 sq ft starter homes with 4 bay Hummer sized garages to house the refinery, power station, and prison workers. Oops, I almost forgot to mention, a 10000 inmate super max prison is to be built adjacent to the oil processing facility. It's a revenue opportunity for the workers that don't work at the refinery or the 660,000 head of steer feed lot that's one of the other new revenue sources for Racine.
5) Main street Racine gets blown out to six lanes each way and car pooling is strictly prohibited and considered a very serious driving infraction, as is driving a 4 cylinder econo car or, God Forbid, a hybrid. 
6) Cut down all the real trees, strip up the sod, and install fake plastic trees and astroturf everywhere. That'll drive away the tree huggers. They don't like fake trees any more than us Manly Men like fake fur.
7) Build strip malls and shopping centers any place that's currently occupied by farmland or wilderness. After all, you really DO need 5 times more strip mall capacity than what the population justifies just to make sure that your region gets that elusive Shoe Lace Superstore as soon as it is ready to go national with franchises.
8) Ban the use of manual or hand operated tools in WI. All household tasks must be accomplished using some form of gasoline powered machinery. Tax credits will be issued for machines that emit in excess of 135 decibels of sound energy or extreme levels of carbon monoxide. 

Thanks for volunteering the backyard!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Astroturf and fake trees! Perfect! No more mowing and raking leaves. :tongue:
You know, I guess the gas price isn't a big deal compared to what the people in Louisiana are going through. As if Katrina and the flooding wasn't bad enough there's looting, raping and shooting at the rescuers too. I can't say I disagree with the police who wish they could do away with the criminals on site. On the same hand I think the citicens were kinda temting fate by living in an area 12' below sea level located on the gulf. I've been hearing all kinds of stories about what's going on down there and I wish the best of luck to all of the non criminals.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, if the worst thing we have to deal with is totally outrageous gas prices I'd say we're very fortunate. On the other hand, if someone is profiteering from this national tragedy then they are the lowest of the low.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> *snip* On the other hand, if someone is profiteering from this national tragedy then they are the lowest of the low.


Yes, they are.
And yes.
They are...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

AFXtoo, It's clear to me you have never visited Racine,Wi. or you would know it has Johnson Wax here ( fine maker of all kinds of wonderfull chemicals and poisons), A Case Tractor plant, we are in between two nuclear power plants (point beach and one in IL.), two major coal fired power plants (Pleasant Prarrie/Oak Creek which is adding another plant which is great to me) and a lot of other major manufacturing. I would welcome the fact there could be new jobs here, there is a great big open area now right on the lake... great place for an oil refinery if you ask me. There is also a large prison down the road from me. I understand the need for such things and live with it!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You're right, residents of Racine have obviously taken more than their fair share of NIMBY (not in my backyard) stuff already. I did live in Miwaukee many years ago and thought that maybe they had that market cornered on oozy, smelly, things that have a 2000 year half-life, or convert grain into beer. You could say the same for any midwest or east coast city, LA, Long Beach, Oakland, etc. So if tree huggers and NIMBY is the root of the gas price problem, where are those elusive cities that are refusing to install nuclear powered prison landfills and oil refineries next to their day care centers?


----------

